# Let'S See Some Citizens



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Just trying to balance things out, after all, this is Japanese Watches, not Seiko and Occasional Casio Watches.

Post what you've got in your collection...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, I`ll play here`s my modern Citizens...

* Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels.*










* Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB, Miyota 8200 Series 21 jewels.*










* AT1160-53E, Calibre H570*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& my older models...

*cal.0201 17 Jewels, circa 1960s*










* Newmaster, cal.0241 17 Jewels, circa mid 1970s*










* 68-5372, cal. 8210. 21 Jewels circa 1970s*










*51-2273, Miyota cal.8100 21 Jewels circa 1980s*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The only Citizen I have.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

good idea,here's mine:

eco drive stiletto










eco drive stiletto










crystron quartz


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Phillionaire said:


> Just trying to balance things out, after all, this is Japanese Watches, not Seiko and Occasional Casio Watches.
> 
> *Post what you've got in your collection...*


Now that's easy! Nary a one, CasiOrientCitiSeiko or anoy other! I just don't know, I've only really ever seen one Seiko I like, and it turns out to be a hen's teeth job to find one, Casio I haven't seen anything I'd wear, Citizen does a dress watch or two I might wear if I was pushed, and Orient I'd like maybe but not enough to bid for one :to_become_senile:

I must be a bad person :yes:

(I've seen an old Ricoh or two I'd buy, but again they go a bit high for my budget! :yes: )


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a few...














































John


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

one i regret letting go.










and my current crop.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This chrono from the 70's










And this much more recent diver


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw this baby and grabbed it immediately! Note the solid bracelet and end links....Simply stunning!

*Celebrate my new Citizen Automatic NH7480-59E *




























Angelis


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Only got the one but it's my favourite watch.










Sorry about the poor photography, I've only just bought a camera and need practice.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

eco drive chrono on the left


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's mine. Day and date and it all works:-










Mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

johnbaz said:


>


Snap (less the wabi)


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

My Skyhawk.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

And another, I like the perpetual calendar on this one.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Another Promaster, given a new life by Mike Newby (Twikkersdude). Is this the same as your Mach? It doesn't seem as nicely proportioned, perhaps a webbing strap is needed.









Graham


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> Another Promaster, given a new life by Mike Newby (Twikkersdude). Is this the same as your Mach? It doesn't seem as nicely proportioned, perhaps a webbing strap is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that`s the one...










The Nylon Heavy Duty strap (Â£3 from Roy) does go well with it IMO


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Only Citizen I have. Really admire the technology in some of the eco drives but far too much going on on the dial of most of 'em.










Much as I like this one I would prefer it not to have the day/date complication.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are my 2 Citizens that I own...........










My plain Jane from 1988 - was my first Analogue watch I ever bought










This is my everyday work watch, was bought by the 710 as an engagement pressie (before we got married!!!)


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the NY2300 but this 1970s auto/handwinder AND brown dial is a nice vintage basic model....won it in a photo contest....


----------

